# A dreary uninspiring day......



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

:cloud: Lousy weather depresses me...so, I took a whack at cleaning up the 'production line' for the first time in six months.:wink: I know this 'clean' deal will nauseate the real pros like Bill and GalvBay and Bobby...but it might score just a few points with 'ol Trodery.. I figure I got it about half-way between the pro's shops and Trod's surgically clean 'operating room'..LOL

Feast yore eyes, Lads....by this afternoon it'll be back in the chip and dust littered state like it oughta be....:wink: 

Now....just for curiosity's sake...lemme see your's....LOL:tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I refuse to post any pics that be used against me at a later time 

If I ever clean that much, my wife would think I am guilty of something...and then I have to play 20 questions all night as she tries to prob my mind


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I been cleaning on my shop for 2 weeks and its still not that clean.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I haven't been doing much in my 'warehouse' and it isn't that clean...........


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks pretty good Jim...I'm proud of you!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

POST NUMBER 1000!!!!!

Jimbo....you need some dust and chips on that floor! I just 'relocate' the sawdust and chips when I clean my shop up! Here are some pics of the mess I have...LOL!!! That log on the table is Texas Ebony from Brownsville. I think I hit the Ebony Mother Lode down there!! Back to work on these 'Whirly Jigs'! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heck, Jim...your's is cleaner than mine is after all my work...Notice a broom in a couple of pix..LOL...My system has been to use a small portable leaf blower I got and just blow all the krap off my tables and back under the benches..:tongue: Course, one of these days, I'm gonna HAVE to get down under the benches..


Good lookin' piece of ebony...think you brought me sumthin' labeled "Mexican Ebony" that looks suspiciously alike... Really turned some beautiful pens out of that stuff...:wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Texas Ebony.........arrrrrrrgh More wood I want LOL

I am about ready to quit reading in here LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

He could have brought back enough for all of us :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple of projects in "Texas Ebony" , Jim


Eat your heart out, Bill....:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, GalvBay...My respect for you has grown immensely...Been lookin' at those 'Whirly Gigs" you been grinding out and wasn't too interested...BUT...we're looking at the Antiques Roadshow right now and some gal brought in a Whirlygig in the shape of a man whose arms rotated made around 1750...

Wanna know what it was appraised at ????? 

$20,000 to $25,000...:hairout: Geeeze.....Keep grinding 'em out..Ya never can tell. Oh, and by the way...how about sending me one of each kind you make..Gonna cover all my bases... Check will be in the mail.. 

Man...how is this for a 'major hijack'???....but it's my thread, so there..:redface:


----------

